# Olive Oil Has Protective Effect on Colorectal Cancer Development



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI:Olive Oil Has Protective Effect onColorectal Cancer Development WESTPORT, Sep 20 (Reuters Health) - Olive oil, perhapsthrough its influence on secondary bile acid patterns in thecolon, appears to protect against the development of colorectalcancer, according to research from Oxford University, in theUK. Meat and fish consumption, on the other hand, arepositively associated with bowel cancer. Dr. Michael Stoneham and associates report in the Septemberissue of the Journal of Epidemiology and Community Healththat their data show "new evidence" of olive oil's protectiveeffect on colonic mucosa. Dr. Stoneham's group evaluated age-standardized incidencerates of colorectal cancer, food supply, and olive oilconsumption from international databases regarding 28countries on four continents. "The model of meat, fish and olive oil accounted for 76% ofthe variation in colorectal cancer incidence betweencountries," the investigators write. Vegetable consumption lostsignificance in the model once olive oil was included. The authors suggest that meat increases deoxycholic acid in thecolon and rectum, inhibiting diamine oxidase, which is thoughtto have a role in colonic mucosal proliferation. Olive oil mayreduce deoxycholic acid, increasing the availability of diamineoxidase and protecting against "mucosal turnover, polypformation, and the adenoma/carcinoma sequence." J Epidemiol Community Health 2000;54:756-760. ------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Eric:Thanks for posting this!







I've been using olive oil myself for several years now, although I've pretty much gotten away from fried foods.Every little bit helps.







JeanG


----------

